# Schwer (Pfanne, Topf)



## Neverwen

Buenos días:

¿Alguien sabe a qué se refiere "schwer" referido a una sartén o cazuela?

¿Sería "de fondo grueso"?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Alemanita

Sí.
Saludos.


----------



## Tonerl

Neverwen said:


> ¿Sería "de fondo grueso"?



Hallo Alemanita !
Wenn es sich hier um "schwer" (das Gewicht betreffend) handelt, dann käme "fondo grueso" mMn wohl nicht infrage !

*schwere(r) Pfanne/Topf:*
una sartén/cazuela pesada

Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo Tonerl!
Meiner Lebenserfahrung nach ist ein Topf oder eine Bratpfanne schwer, wenn der Boden sehr dick ist. Wenn man etwas bei großer Hitze scharf anbraten soll, damit es rundherum braun wird, nimmt man am Besten nicht die leichte Omelett-Pfanne oder die für Crepes, mit der man locker aus dem Handgelenk die Pfannkuchen in die Luft schmeißen und wenden kann, sondern die mit dem dickeren Boden. Insofern habe ich in Hinblick auf den Sinn und die Verwendung geantwortet und nicht auf die Wortwörtlichkeit. Natürlich heißt wortwörtlich schwere Pfanne = sartén pesada. Aber so wird sie nicht landläufig bezeichnet.

Saludos.


----------



## Tonerl

Ok. Alemanita,

du als Frau hast natürlich mehr Erfahrung mit Kochgeschirr, respektive mit den Ausdrücken, die Feinheiten betreffend; und somit habe ich wieder etwas dazugelernt, man dankt !

Grüße aus dem dunklen Hamburg


----------



## Neverwen

Es parte de las indicaciones de una receta. Indica que se debe utilizar una "schwere Pfanne", por eso no me cuadra mucho que sea simplemente "pesada"

¡Muchas gracias!


----------

